# My sliding/ removable outfeed table



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

The table is just a hinged piece of MDF attached to a 1" rod that is bolted to the table on my saw.
I have a PDF plan of this ( not mine ) for the asking. (must be at work on one of my other 3 computers Grrr!)
The real advantage of this system is the saving of space when it's not in use. I can either fold it up above the saw as shown to remove it in a few seconds and stow it under the saw. It slides back and forth across the bar to catch the kerf on what ever I am cutting and has carried many a sheet of 3/4" MDF without a problem.









Here's a shot of the outfeed removed . This gives me ample room to work on my bench when I'm not using the table saw.









In this shot your can see the casters on the bottom that allow me to slide the table back and forth with one hand.









When I set up my shop I made sure that may table saw was at the same height as my work bench and I modified my little 6" jointer to be the same height as well.These simple adjustments saved me tons of floor space and allowed me room to cut up a 10 foot strip on my table saw without running into any obstacles.

There is an 8 foot piece of MDF on the saw to show that the surfaces all line up with each other.

Also note that I have 2 cupboards under the runoff on the saw that holds my push sticks and extra blades etc.
The iron bar hanging down off the fence on the left side is used to hold the lead edge of my plywood sheets while I turn them up on the cutting surface. 









This shot just shows the two bolts used to lock the table to the table on the bar when I am cutting stock. They have no fasteners and just sit in the slots by friction so they are easily removed.








I made this little table back in 2000 and have been using it ever since.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

That's a heck of a good idea Bob.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Great concept!


----------



## prez (Jan 22, 2009)

I like it!! I've been looking for something like this….you say you have the plans?? Can you email me a copy? I'd really appreciate it…tks


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Good looking accessory to the TS


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Prez, if you PM me with your e-mail I will try to run the file down at work. I thought it was on this box when I started typing.

Thanks for the comments fellas and for having a look .


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Bob,
That is handy and compact. Great idea. Rand


----------



## laverned (Nov 6, 2009)

Great idea for saving space & multi use of equipment. Would love to have the plans if you can find them. E-mail to [email protected] mark subject table so I won't delete from junk e mail. thanks


----------



## hscott (Aug 2, 2011)

Would you please email me a copy of your plans.

scottcarson at austin dot rr dot com

thks


----------



## Lynden (Oct 13, 2009)

I like your design and your method for moving the table across the width of the table saw. My outfeed table is similar to yours, only a little wider (28") and longer. Mine moves back and forth using a series of holes in the rear rail of the saw. When moved all the way to the left, the table serves as an outfeed for my router table, which is mounted in the left extension wing of the saw. When moved all the way to the right, the table and the right extension wing of the saw can be used together as a work table. When not in use, I remove the table, fold the legs and lay it on top of the table saw.


----------



## laverned (Nov 6, 2009)

Could you please send me a set of the plans. I think this is a great space saving and needed (by me anyway) accessory for my table saw and small shop. Thks


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I used the plan in this issue of shop notes.


----------

